

SQL and noSQL are two sides of the same coin (Erik Meijer, Gavin Bierman) - bokchoi
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1961297

======
tom_b
FTA:

"By applying a little more category theory we can show how a single
abstraction, monads and monad comprehensions, can be used as a unified query
language for both SQL and coSQL."

So just added to my reading list: Grust, T. 2003. Monad comprehensions: a
versatile representation for queries. In The Functional Approach to Data
Management, eds. P. Gray, L. Kerschberg, P. King, and A. Poulovassilis,
288-311. Springer Verlag.

